# Aire at Calais



## TeamHymer (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi all
Setting off on Saturday 23 January for a ten week trip taking in 2 weeks skiing at Le Grand Bornand, 2 weeks of sun (I hope!) in Mojacar and the rest of the time meandering through Spain, Portugal and back up through France. We will be overnighting on the aire at Calais after our channel ferry crossing. The question - will the fresh water tap at the aire in Calais be on at this time of the year, or is it turned off because of the danger of frost damage. If it will be turned off does anyone have any suggestions for a water fill up in the Calais area. We don't want to be stuck without water on our overnight aire (wherever it is) on our way to LGB.
Will anyone else be at L'Escale Campsite in LGB 25 Jan - 5 Feb? or in Mojacar 11-25 Feb?
Cheers
Peter


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry I have no answers for you...just wanted to wish you a good trip!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The tap was fully working two days before xmas in all the snow and ice.I know because the guy in the m/home parked next to me was busy washing and leathering his van in the snow. :roll: 

tony


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Here we are feeling very jealous  
Roll on retirement, when we too can also take off for a prolonged trip to escape the cold, wet, dreary winter times and journey to snow sun & sand :lol: 

Have a good time. Might be worth making sure you carry a 10 litre can of drinking water in the van, just in case, you find some of the water taps are closed :idea:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi As long as its not frozen then it will be working. I think theres water at the city-de-europe aire too

Its worth bearing in mind that some super U stores have Bornes (the machine that distributes water waste loo etc). One i went to and heaven knows where it was has a camper van area with all the facilities evven a washing machine - brilliant. If you get really stuck try looking for fuel on your sat nav (i have asumed you will have one but sorry if you dont) and llok at Super U when the nearest some up. 

Jusr drining round you will often see the white sign with the motorhome on indicating theres facilites there and they are often on car park or public places.

Good luck with your trip

Phill


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I can't give a definate yes/no answer but if it is turned off the Calais Auchan also has a motorhome service point. You could try there.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1936

Pete


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Why not fill up before you get on the ferry - then you know how you stand.

Also, unless you are desperate to stay on the Calais aire (we won't go back - far too noisy as the ships reverse out every 20 minutes throughout the night), you can make a start on the trip south.

Enjoy
Gordon


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*winter trip*

Hi Teamhymer,
Nice to hear that you are on your way. We are off for a couple of weeks on the 23rd but only to gerademer for skiing. I assume you are going to the hymer rally at Mojacar. You might meet a great couple who are our close friends. Bob and Sue in their starline 640. They are due on the rally and are also planning to move onto the Algarve coast afterwards. You can't miss them as they are toting a Honda 125 on the back. keep an eye on sue she's a devil with EHU and the gin and tonic.

Happy Hymering................... Ned


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

hi all

Is there water at cite europe? Last time we were there (early December) there wasn't. Although part of the car park was fenced off and we wondered whether they might be putting in a "proper" aire, ie bourne and waste water dump.

Joe & Denise


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I posted on here a while ago about the fenced off bit of Cité €urope camping-car park area.

The workmen erecting the (massive) fence posts in September told me that it was for an _enterprise_ ie some sort of business.

I doubt it will be facilities for us.


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

No water on 8th Jan but I guess it depends on weather.


----------



## TeamHymer (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Ned 
Thanks for the response to my posting (and thanks to everyone else for theirs!). Yes, we are going to the Hymer rally in Mojacar in February and will certainly pass on your best wishes to Bob and Sue - and if what you say is correct we had better buy an extra litre or two of Bombay Sapphire off the ferry to keep her happy!
Happy skiing and safe travels
Peter


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"guy in the m/home parked next to me was busy washing and leathering his van in the snow. "

And I thought Russell was unique.

Dave


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

TeamHymer said:


> Hi all
> Setting off on Saturday 23 January for a ten week trip taking in 2 weeks skiing at Le Grand Bornand, 2 weeks of sun (I hope!) in Mojacar and the rest of the time meandering through Spain, Portugal and back up through France. We will be overnighting on the aire at Calais after our channel ferry crossing. The question - will the fresh water tap at the aire in Calais be on at this time of the year, or is it turned off because of the danger of frost damage. If it will be turned off does anyone have any suggestions for a water fill up in the Calais area. We don't want to be stuck without water on our overnight aire (wherever it is) on our way to LGB.
> Will anyone else be at L'Escale Campsite in LGB 25 Jan - 5 Feb? or in Mojacar 11-25 Feb?
> Cheers
> Peter


Can't answer that with any accuracy, especially as they have suffered frosty nights over the past couple of weeks, however I can tell you that as a rule most water taps in the North of France are turned off in winter. We got caught out a couple of winters ago and had to buy drinking water to wash up etc. We always fill up before leaving UK. If you are short on payload then it would still be a good idea to carry enough water to cover the first couple of travelling days even if you carry it inside the van to protect against freezing


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Whats wrong in filling up at home?

Dave p


----------



## TeamHymer (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Dave
Carrying a scooter on the back of the motorhome [not for skiing!], so we are running pretty close to our maximum weight. Also don't want to reduce mpg too much. However, I think I might half fill at home to be safe, and the loss of mpg will be negligible when averaged out over the time we are away.
Cheers
Peter


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We have reluctantly come to the conclusion that we fill up the fresh water (and empty waste) whenever we can, even when that means travelling with 100kg of fresh water - we have been caught out with the low water alarm sounding, though we have never actually run dry. Fortunately we have a huge payload and a big van, so the weight of the water is low in relative terms and we just don't think about the MPG!

P&L


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ditto, having a payload in excess of a ton, it's great not to worry about an extra can of soup. :lol: 

tony


----------



## billjoy (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi yes we are off to le grand bornand, sailing 25th booked Le'Escale from 27th for a week, we stayed there last year and had a great time as we were new to skiing we met some wonderfull people on site, hope to see you there. Bill & Joyce


----------



## TeamHymer (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Bill and Joyce
Will look out for you on 27 January, and have the beers and G+Ts waiting!
Cheers
Peter


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Where are you staying in Mojacar? We are going to the Hymer rally on those dates.

Regards.


----------



## TeamHymer (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Brandywine
We are on the first part of the HCI rally in Mojacar from 11-25 February, staying at Camping El Cantal. Look forward to seeing you there and comparing B584s.
Cheers
Peter & Kay


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

TeamHymer said:


> staying at Camping El Cantal


I've got another thread running regarding Camping El Cantal, as it's one of a handful of sites we're considering during our Spanish trip in March-April. Do you happen to have an email address for the site? I can't find one anywhere. Thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dougie

Camping el Cantal

No apparent email address, but this might help. Fax 950-47 83 34

Alternatively, Camping Sopalmo also at Mojacar. €19.70 pn

[email protected]

www.campingsopalmoelcortijillo.com

Clean, pleasant popular site, remote and peaceful; friendly owner; good walking in National Park.

(From Caravan Europe 1. 2010 edition)

Dunno if this will help.

Dave


----------

